# Internet connection going off every few minutes



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

Friends I have got a serious problem here. I use MTNL 3G data card for internet and my connection is going off every few minutes like 10 min to 20 min and I have to reconnect it. I have full signal in my area and while connection is active it is giving me good speed so network problem is out of question. My modem is from Teracom. Please help.


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

^^
You would obviously have to try the modem on another machine, or try another modem.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Friends I have got a serious problem here. I use MTNL 3G data card for internet and my connection is going off every few minutes like 10 min to 20 min and I have to reconnect it. I have full signal in my area and while connection is active it is giving me good speed so network problem is out of question. My modem is from Teracom. Please help.



Tried applying this fix?

When you try to download a file from the Internet by using Internet Explorer, the download stops responding


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ I don't use internet explorer at all. Besides connection even disconnects if I am not using net at all although if I am not using it usually last for a little longer say 25 to 30 min. It was working fine before yesterday but yesterday morning it disconnected I thought its just a simple problem so I reconnected but its disconnecting every 10 to 20 min since then.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2011)

Well.. there was a work around for automatic dialer in BSNL. I don't think there is any similar trick for MTNL.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Yeah there is not. Damn now my net connection is gone for good. Browsing using mobile. Tried it on other PC for same result. I contacted MTNL Sanchar Hat and they said that its server problem and they don't even know when it will be solved. Seems like I am out for a vacation from net because of this sh1t.


----------



## lalsingh (Apr 16, 2011)

check bit rate setting in modem property


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Well connection is still out but I got relief that my Modem is not the faulty one. I used that SIM through my N8 to check whether its a network problem or Modem problem and it also disconnects through N8 so its clear that its a network problem and I can't do anything about it except complaining 4 to 5 times in a day to customer care.

And anyone who want to use internet please get a data card modem.
Why ??? --- I tried it on my Nokia N8 and on my Modem given by MTNL and on N8 it didn't touched 120 kbps mark while through Mpdem its my average speed. Sometimes I even touch 300+ mark through modem so if you are going to use your multimedia mobile for internet then skip that idea and get a data card modem. Its better Tried and tested.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

Well guys thanks for your help. It looks like my problem is solved and network is up again because my net connection is behaving as it should and does not disconnects every 10-20 min. Eh my 5 complains a day worked out for me.


----------

